# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  من حالم خوب نیس :(((

## drshakibaaa

سلام 
من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 

بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
بچه ها راهنماییم کنین چیکار کنم 
واسه شیمی و ریاضی کلاس میخوام برم 
ازمون کجا برم ؟
از فردا میخوام طبق ازمونا قلم چی پیش برم با برنامشون 
هرچند خیلی عقبم 
احساس میکنم فقط من پشت کنکوریم 
حس بدی دارم 
بچه ها کمکم کنین 
از الان برا پزشکی چن ساعت در روز باید بخونم

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

15 ساعت

----------


## dangmiong

> 15 ساعت


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dangmiong

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...


 فقط تو پشت کنکوری نیستی
کلاس ما از 30 نفر 27 نفر پشت کنکوری شدن  :Yahoo (4):  نترس

----------


## elahe97m

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...


 * اكثر دانه ها هرگز رشد نمي كنند پس اگر واقعا مي خواهيد چيزي اتفاق بيفته بهتره بيش از يكبار تلاش كنيد  . *

 :Yahoo (83):

----------


## drshakibaaa

> 15 ساعت






خیلی  کمه بنظرم بیشتر باید بخونم

----------


## drshakibaaa

من نهااااااایتش بتونم 12 ساعت بخونم 15 خیییییییییییلیه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elahe97m

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...




از ساعت كم شروع كن مثلن از روزی 6 ساعت شروع كن 

هر روز نيم ساعت اصافه كن 

به 10 ساعت رسيدی 

يه سه هفته ای 10 ساعت بخون 

بعد دوباره بيشتر كن ساعتای مطالعت رو 

تا برسه به 12 يا 13 ساعت بعد شروع كن به تثبيت ساعت مطالعت 

حواست باشه كه يه عمومی يه اختصاصی يه در ميون بخون 

دروسی كه جنبه حفظی دارن رو با دروس تحليلی بخون 

زيست با رياضی 

شيمی با فيزيك 

عربی و زبان انگليش رو هم درس تحليلی *** نبايد بعد يا قبل فيزيك و رياضی‌بخونی 

عمومی ها يه ساعت خوبه اختصاصی ها هم 2 يا يك و نيم ساعت خوبه ..

توازن و تعادل و بين درسهايی كه ميخوای بخونی رعايت كن .

صبح دو اختصاصی و يه عمومی برا شروع 

ظهر و عصـر هم همينطور 

شبم يه عمومی .. 

موفق باشی دوستـَم  :Yahoo (83): 



 :4: 

 ** خدا زمين رو مدور آفريد تا به انسان بگه همون لحظه اي كه فكر مي كني به آخر دنيا رسيده اي درست در نقطه آغاز هستي  . **

----------


## ayl

هر چقدر میتونی درس بخون

----------


## ashkin0098

نیگا بزا یه چی بهت بگم و خلاصت کنم..تو این فروم هیشکی نمیتونه کمکی بهت بکنه همه دارن میخونن تو هم تا خودت نخوای بخونی کسی کاری نمیتونه برات بکنه..تو شروع کن بخون چون چاره ای جز این نداری :Yahoo (114):

----------


## hamed_habibi

یکی گفت 15 ساعت تو اگه کسیو دیدی 15 ساعت بخونه خودم خرجتو میدم...بابا رفیقم س سال روزی 10 ساعت سر کتاب یودد هوافضا شریف میخواست نیاورد ...اخرش گفت تو ده ساعت 20 صحفه میخوندم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hellish

روشـ های بـرنامه ریزی درسـت رو یادبگیـر و بعـد با یه منطق درست و اصولی شروع کن!

حـالا آزمـون میـری نمیـری رو نمیـدونم

ولـی اگـه قصد داری  با بـرنامه راهبردی پیشـ بری قلم چـی از همشون بهتره

همیـنکه مباحث رو ترکیبی میده خیلی خوبه باعث میشه همزمان یک مبحث رو از سال دوم و سوم و پیش با هم بخونی

ساعـت هم بقیه برات نمیتونن مشخص کنن

بـاید توانایی و سطحی که الان داری رو در نظر بگیری

پیـشنهادم اینه از 5-6 سـاعت شروع کـن کم کم اضافه کن بهش تا به اونیکه میخای برسی

زیـست رو هر روز دو ساعت هم شده بخون

یکـی از دروس عمـومی رو هر روز بخـون برای صد در صد زدن!

زمـین شناسی رو هم بخـونی مباحثی رو که هـرساله ازش سـوال میاد و حتی دو تا سوالم جواب بدی ازش تو کنکور رتبتو کلی جا به جا میکنه

----------


## elahe97m

*” سخت كوشی

 هرگز كسی را نكشته است،

 نگرانی از آن است 

كه انسان را از بین می برد ”



باور كن خودت و 
*
 :10:  :22:  :11:  :2:

----------


## drshakibaaa

مرررررررررررررسی از راهنماییت عزیزم  :Yahoo (1): 
حتما همه ی نکاتی که گفتی رو رعایت میکنم

----------


## elahe97m

ما هم جون كنديم حرف زديــم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Hellish

مبـاحثـی از زمین شناسی که هر سـاله در کـنکور میاید:
فصل 6 سال سوم

فصل 8 پیش

فصل 11 پیش 

فصل 7 سال سوم


مباحثی که هر ساله سوالات آسان و حفظی میاد ازش:

فصل 3 سال سوم (3 تست)

فصل 4 و 5 و 9 و 10 و 11 پیش (هر کدام یک تست)



+اینـو بـدونی خیلی بهت کمک میکـنه تو خوندن زمین...هـدف گذاری کن چن تا سوال میخای ازش ج بدی

بعد همون مباحث رو بخون فقط

----------


## drshakibaaa

الهه پست قبل واسه تو بودااااااا ولی هنوز با انجمن اشنا نیستم  :Yahoo (21): |||||||



فاطمه زهرا من زمین رو بیخیال شده بودم

----------


## Hellish

> الهه پست قبل واسه تو بودااااااا ولی هنوز با انجمن اشنا نیستم |||||||
> 
> 
> 
> فاطمه زهرا من زمین رو بیخیال شده بودم


اون تیکـه پاسخ با نقل قول رو ببین...هر وقت میخوای جواب کسیو بدی اونو بزن بعد بگو

+خـودت میـدونی...صلاح کار خویش خسـروان دانند! امـا الان انقدر همه زرنـگ شدن که دارن زمین رو میخونن رتبشون رو  خوبـ کنن

----------


## drshakibaaa

نمیشه ک  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## elahe97m

> اون تیکـه پاسخ با نقل قول رو ببین...هر وقت میخوای جواب کسیو بدی اونو بزن بعد بگو
> 
> +خـودت میـدونی...صلاح کار خویش خسـروان دانند! امـا الان انقدر همه زرنـگ شدن که دارن زمین رو میخونن رتبشون رو  خوبـ کنن


 

ايول منم باهات موافقم .

تازه اگه دارو قبول بشی ميتونی بعدن پزشكی تغيير رشته بدی يا دندون .. :Yahoo (105):

----------


## nilofar76

> 15 ساعت


خخخخخخخخ بابا چ خبره!؟
نه خیییرم اصلا اینطور نیس :Yahoo (79):

----------


## alisun

سلام
۲۳ ساعت و نیم باید بخونی!! نیم ساعت فرجه دادم مشتری شی  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nilofar76

اقا منم  پشت کنکوریماااااا
اونم برای بااار دومممم
تو این راه سابقه دارررم
امسال رتبم شد ..هوووف
زیر ده هزار اما پزشکی نشد.. به هزارو یک دلیل..
منم قد و یه دنده پامو تو کفش کردم گفتم الا بلا من پزشکی میخاممم
نشد ...ینی خدا نخاس..اما خودم گفتم خودم اون قدر که باید تلاش نکردم..
مامان بزرگم میگف به ادم اندازه گندمش نون میدن ..نه بیشتررر
امسال فهمیدم..ینی تو پزشکی میخای باید به اندازشم تلاش کنیااااا
من سال اوم که میشه چهارم دبیرستان تو فاز کنکور نبووودم
سال دومم که ..هی..گدشت من حسرت نمیخورم اما عبرت میگیرم..
وقت که اووووووه زیاده ..اما الان وختشه..
اینجا میگم امضام میکنم تو خودتم بکشی یهووو نمیتونی 12 ساعت چ بریعه به 15!!!!!ساعت بخونی..
از 7 _8 ساعتت شروع کن..
خودتو برسون به 12...نه بیشترررر
البته مداوووومااا
محکم برو پیش..
اگه همه تلاشتو کردی..این خط_اینم نشون^ سال 96 پزشکی قبولی :Yahoo (15):

----------


## fafa.Mmr

استارتر تنها نیستی گله من :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Isabella

فقط اینکه تنها پشت کنکوری امسال نیستی
منم اعلام حضور میکنم
والا هر کسی رو ک من دیدم تو تجربی نشسته برای امسال  :Yahoo (21):  (هیچکس هم از رتبه اش راضی نبوده تا جایی ک من دیدم... حالا یا بلوفهـ یا واقعا همینه)

----------


## E.M10

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم



منم مثل توام منم کم درد ندارم درد اصلیم اینه که من همدرد ندارم.

----------


## nilofar76

> خخخخخخخخ بابا چ خبره!؟
> نه خیییرم اصلا اینطور نیس





> منم مثل توام منم کم درد ندارم درد اصلیم اینه که من همدرد ندارم.


جمله حکیمانه ای بووووود ممنونم

----------


## DR.MAM

*الهی توبه!شما فقط پشت کنکوری هستین؟!

بنده 1 سال بیشتر از شما پشت کنکورم...اولیش 94 بود...

تنها راه موفقیت،فقط مثه .. خوندنه...دیگه هیچ راه دیگه یی نداره...فقط باس بخونی،فقط*

----------


## drshakibaaa

بچه ها نظرتون در مورد سی دی های کنکور اسان است چیه

----------


## Majid9731

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...


fsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvn  xfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcv  nxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxc  vnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnx  cvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxn  xcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcvnx

----------


## نسترن_شریف

وضع هممون همینه.😐😥بخدا منم کلی مشکل دارم.خونوادم هنیجوری احمقن.اینقدم باشون حرف زدم ک تاثیر نداره...هنوزم راه حل پیدا نکردم

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...


برنامه کانون از هر جا مونده با همون ادامه بده مباحث قبلی رو بزار برای بازه های جبرانی
مطالعه روزانه ی چیز فردی هست باید ببینی الان چقدر میخونی؟؟رفته رفته افزایشش بدی.تکمبل دفتر برنامه ریزی فراموش نشه

----------


## roc

> نیگا بزا یه چی بهت بگم و خلاصت کنم..تو این فروم هیشکی نمیتونه کمکی بهت بکنه همه دارن میخونن تو هم تا خودت نخوای بخونی کسی کاری نمیتونه برات بکنه..تو شروع کن بخون چون چاره ای جز این نداری


اگر دکمه تشکر 1000 بار فعال میشد من برا این پستت 

1000 بار میزدمش

----------


## sun2016

> سلام 
> من پشت کنکوری 96 هستم 
> پارسال رتبم داغوووون شد 
> حالم خیییییییییییلی بد بود 
> میخوام بخونم میخوام شرو کنم 
> هدفم و عشقمم فقط پزشکی یا دندون 
> 
> بااااااااااااااااید بتونم 
> تو انجمن بیشتر بچه ها به ارزوشون رسیدن 
> ...


پ
بعد از یه سوال خودت باید پاسخ سوالایی که پرسدی رو به خودت بدی 
مثلا گفتی ازمون کجا برم بعدش هم گفتی با قلمچی می خوای پیش بری
خوب این الان یعنی چه؟خوددرگیری داری؟
لطفا از مشاوره حضوری استفاده کن که کامل بتونی شرایط ات رو بهش بگی فک کنم اینجا مناسب نباشه با عرض معذرت

----------

